# TV Mount for horizontal studs - weird setup



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

I don’t understand the problem. Is it that the recessed area isn’t centred left-right above the fireplace? It doesn’t have to be exact, since your TV is probably going to cover the entire recessed area. The only critical thing is that where the wires exit the TV is within the recessed area.

Most TV mounts end up being off centre from the TV itself, so that the mount can be attached to the studs, but the location of the studs doesn’t define the location of the TV. There are a few exceptions, like this LG TV that I just installed where the proprietary mount, which allows for flush mounting, is centred on the TV.


----------



## megazon (8 mo ago)

Ok, I understand now. I now see that the part attached to the tv slides along the rails with that type of mount. Here I was thinking symmetrical symmetrical symmetrical. Thanks for the clarification @Chris616.


----------



## icerabbit (8 mo ago)

Review the installation manual of the TV mount you'd like to use, and/or some similar to it. The panel that goes on the wall is pretty flexible in terms of screw locations Left to Right, as there's lots of pre-punched holes. But maybe you have something in particular in mind. So, if something were to require an additional 2x somewhere, the time to add it is before the drywall goes up. Maybe order the mount, go over with it in hand, apologize, ask questions, screwing in an additional piece of 2x shouldn't be a big deal ... but reframing, yeah, they wouldn't like that.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Since the OP’s question has been answered I’ll take their thread off topic a bit by asking “why do builders put TVs above fireplaces?”. I’ve watched a few of those and they were a big “pain in the neck”, literally. Is it really just about lack of any other wall space to put the TV? Or do people think that they look better when not in use up high out of the way? I put ours so that the middle of the TV is at seated eye height.


----------



## megazon (8 mo ago)

Chris616 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don’t understand the problem. Is it that the recessed area isn’t centred left-right above the fireplace? It doesn’t have to be exact, since your TV is probably going to cover the entire recessed area. The only critical thing is that where the wires exit the TV is within the recessed area.
> 
> Most TV mounts end up being off centre from the TV itself, so that the mount can be attached to the studs, but the location of the studs doesn’t define the location of the TV. There are a few exceptions, like this LG TV that I just installed where the proprietary mount, which allows for flush mounting, is centred on the TV.


Oh, wait... If I mount the right end of the wall plate to the vertical stud on the right, then I would mount the middle-ish of the plate to the stud in the center. But, the 9.5" inner dimension of the recess is too big for these mounts where the distance between the top and bottom plate holes is around 6 to 8 inches. I _could_ bolt the plate to center vertical stud above the recess, but then the lower bolt with hit in the recess. Am I making any sense? Pics of the way I see it. White circles would be the bolts.


----------



## House Designer (Oct 4, 2019)

Chris616 said:


> Since the OP’s question has been answered I’ll take their thread off topic a bit by asking “why do builders put TVs above fireplaces?”. I’ve watched a few of those and they were a big “pain in the neck”, literally. Is it really just about lack of any other wall space to put the TV? Or do people think that they look better when not in use up high out of the way? I put ours so that the middle of the TV is at seated eye height.


In my case the fireplace is in the Great Room, and the TV above it is entirely mounted into a 8" recess. It is typically watched from a standing position at the kitchen island while cooking. You have to admit it does look pretty elegant mounted in such a way, not having a TV & mount stuck to a random wall.
Our conventional TV viewing is more likely to be in the downstairs family room, where a 72" TV is mounted at eye level across from the couch.


----------



## House Designer (Oct 4, 2019)

megazon said:


> Oh, wait... If I mount the right end of the wall plate to the vertical stud on the right, then I would mount the middle-ish of the plate to the stud in the center. But, the 9.5" inner dimension of the recess is too big for these mounts where the distance between the top and bottom plate holes is around 6 to 8 inches. I _could_ bolt the plate to center vertical stud above the recess, but then the lower bolt with hit in the recess. Am I making any sense? Pics of the way I see it. White circles would be the bolts.


Just determine where you would like two studs (cripple studs) and add them to the recess. The entire recess will all be hidden by the TV anyway. Adding those studs would take all of 5 minutes.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

deleted


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

worst case scenario, you can always mount a sheet of plywood to the wall, into the studs, paint it to match the wall

then you can mount your bracket to the plywood anywhere you want


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Be much easier to use a box designed for that with a recessed receptacle and cable jack.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

Chris616 said:


> Since the OP’s question has been answered I’ll take their thread off topic a bit by asking “why do builders put TVs above fireplaces?”. I’ve watched a few of those and they were a big “pain in the neck”, literally. Is it really just about lack of any other wall space to put the TV? Or do people think that they look better when not in use up high out of the way? I put ours so that the middle of the TV is at seated eye height.


Cricking your neck up is the worse for your neck and back. Bending your neck down is the way people are built. Think fetal position. 
It seems putting electronic's above heat and smoke is the worst for electronics.
I have hung a lot of flat screen TVs even when they were much heavier. They can be put on a hanger attached to one 2x. That means he can put it anywhere in any room at any height at any time. 
And I understand that the builder doesn't want anyone directing the build except the builder. Sorry. This is not a custom build. Those cost a lot more.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Must be a local code thing, we don't build the fireplace before the outer wall is insulated and drywalled.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You need to do a Google search for "TV wall mount".
There are dozens of different styles, mounting patterns, articulations, etc.
Builder is right, you won't have a problem mounting the TV (or at least I wouldn't).


----------



## megazon (8 mo ago)

House Designer said:


> Just determine where you would like two studs (cripple studs) and add them to the recess. The entire recess will all be hidden by the TV anyway. Adding those studs would take all of 5 minutes.


That’s what I’d love to do. Unfortunately they are being sticklers about doing any mods. House is locked up for security and the only way in is with a babysitter.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

megazon said:


> That’s what I’d love to do. Unfortunately they are being sticklers about doing any mods. House is locked up for security and the only way in is with a babysitter.


When you bought the house you would have paid a surcharge for the right to make changes and you would have paid by the hour for the changes you want to make and it could be more if a change you wanted would upset the schedule of the build in general, most times when that right is asked for the offer will be rejected. 
We have built houses for sellers that will allow changes and it adds weeks to the finishing of the house and it is a nightmare for all the trades that have their schedule screwed up.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

megazon said:


> That’s what I’d love to do. Unfortunately they are being sticklers about doing any mods. House is locked up for security and the only way in is with a babysitter.


The vertical stud/blocking could be installed within the drywalled recessed area after it has been finished, the builder is gone and you're installing your TV.


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

It all boils down to the paper work you signed. Did you agree that there would be no mods/changes? If you are allowed to ask for a mod/change, he has no reason to be a PITA and you need to set him straight. If you did agree to that in the contract, there isn't anything you can do. But it does imo make him a crappy person. He could choose to not be this way. He doesn't have to treat you like that. I'd be spreading by word of mouth and online, how he does not answer your questions to your satisfaction and/or belittles you or whatever the case is, ect. When you go for visits, be sure to take lots of video and pics so that later on you will have a record of what things were before it is all closed in. Be sure to monitor that all the city/county inspections are done to your satisfaction. That is your best defense against major future issues.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

FrillyLily said:


> It all boils down to the paper work you signed. Did you agree that there would be no mods/changes? If you are allowed to ask for a mod/change, he has no reason to be a PITA and you need to set him straight. If you did agree to that in the contract, there isn't anything you can do. But it does imo make him a crappy person. He could choose to not be this way. He doesn't have to treat you like that. I'd be spreading by word of mouth and online, how he does not answer your questions to your satisfaction and/or belittles you or whatever the case is, ect. When you go for visits, be sure to take lots of video and pics so that later on you will have a record of what things were before it is all closed in. Be sure to monitor that all the city/county inspections are done to your satisfaction. That is your best defense against major future issues.


You have to look at the other side too, the builder is using contractors with quoted prices and time lines most of those contractors have other places to be. We often get asked to move a window and we overcharged for that to discourage it but one house the buyer didn't want the builders cupboards so we moved 2 windows for them, then they had their cupboard guy in to measure, move that window again 1" move this window again 5". Not a problem, until the buyer got the quote for the cupboards, back the builders cupboards, put all the windows back where there were. 
It wasn't just us, plumbing was moved back and forth, Hvac and wiring too. Trades can't always drop what they are doing and come running and now you are backing up framing inspections, insulation and drywall. A lot of unhappy contractors. Then in the end you have a buyer saying things like but you said it would be finished by the first of the month.


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

All of that is due to poor communication, lack of planning, and not building extra time into the schedule for set backs that we all know happen with every project. Contractors try to squeeze the time line too tight, purposely knowing they will not have time to accomadate their customer's requests and have no intention of doing so; the bottom line is they don't care a bit so long as they get their money. But I do bet they would not appreciate being treated that way themselves if the coin were flipped.


----------



## megazon (8 mo ago)

My original query was simply about what to do with the mount. I appreciate the helpful input, but I knew and know that I could put a board on the wall to mount it to. I swear I looked at 50 mounts. Without exception they are designed to bolt to 16 or 24 OC vertical studs, whether or not the studs are centered 8" left and 8" right over the spot you want to put it. Ergo, it doesn't make sense to me. All the wall plates are sized smaller than that recess will be. If someone finds a mount that will work without me having to alter things, I will gladly send you a tasty beverage of your choice, or maybe some donuts. So I'll add what I need to after I'm in. Not something I'd expect to have to do on a new build but ok.

To the builder question. The vibe so far has been "man, my job would be a lot easier if I didn't have customers." I've run a business for nearly 30 years - when you're the tip of the spear it matters a lot that you never *ever *give the customer that impression, even if they are unreasonable or high maintenance. You work with them and try to understand their needs and expectations, and if necessary, tell them in detail why their request or expectation cannot be met. And hey - maybe you (builder, supplier, manufacturer, etc.) need to adjust how you do things? "That's the way we've always done it. Full stop" is not an answer, it's avoidance in favor of inertia. And if you're not the tip of the spear, these things should still matter even if you don't have to interface with the customer. Projects have a schedule - I get it because I live it. 

But, I'm not asking to add a garage stall, a window, a deck, move a wall, change a door placement. 2 studs are not going to set back the schedule by weeks or months. Framing, electric, gas have not been inspected and approved yet. And, not to put too fine a point on it, but I am the one that noticed and pointed out that the roofing material in a spot did not match the plan and will need to be redone. As @FrillyLily said, communication is key.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

PERLESMITH Heavy Duty TV Wall Mount for Most 32-55 inch Flat and Curved TVs up to 88lbs with Swivel Tilt & Extension Arm, Full Motion TV Mount Fits LED LCD OLED 4K TVs, Max VESA 400x400mm, PSMFK12. $29.99

PERLESMITH Full Motion TV Wall Mount for 26-55 Inch TVs with Articulating Arms Swivels Tilt Extension - Wall Mount TV Brackets VESA 400x400 Fits LED LCD OLED 4K TVs Up to 88 lbs $28.98

I have installed many like this one. This one is from Amazon. 
I installed mine on a flat wall so these would have to be mounted outside of the hole in the wall. 
I like Krispy Kreme donuts.


----------



## megazon (8 mo ago)

Elmer-Dallas Texas said:


> PERLESMITH Heavy Duty TV Wall Mount for Most 32-55 inch Flat and Curved TVs up to 88lbs with Swivel Tilt & Extension Arm, Full Motion TV Mount Fits LED LCD OLED 4K TVs, Max VESA 400x400mm, PSMFK12. $29.99
> 
> PERLESMITH Full Motion TV Wall Mount for 26-55 Inch TVs with Articulating Arms Swivels Tilt Extension - Wall Mount TV Brackets VESA 400x400 Fits LED LCD OLED 4K TVs Up to 88 lbs $28.98
> 
> ...


Donuts on the way!
I did look at those and I suppose I could mount it all the way on the side stud, and then have the "home" position of the TV swung all the way sideways with the articulating arm extended. I was concerned about sag on the far end but it looks like I could adjust for that. But it would have to be one like this because the arms are fixed, and I'll have to slide the tv on the rails. https://smile.amazon.com/Mounting-Dream-Articulating-400x400mm-MD2377/dp/B00QOOZ4DE?ref_=ast_sto_dp

I will have to look past my OCD tendencies regarding symmetry.

Thanks man!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

FrillyLily said:


> All of that is due to poor communication, lack of planning, and not building extra time into the schedule for set backs that we all know happen with every project. Contractors try to squeeze the time line too tight, purposely knowing they will not have time to accomadate their customer's requests and have no intention of doing so; the bottom line is they don't care a bit so long as they get their money. But I do bet they would not appreciate being treated that way themselves if the coin were flipped.


Contractors like framers do allow more time for a custom built but they charge more up front for the whole job. 
We are not talking about a custom built here, it is what we call a spec house, where the builder is speculating that he can sell it at some profit. If people think they can buy a spec house half built and expect custom performance from the contractors, they are sadly mistaken. 
People should make the changes in their offer to buy or negotiate a procedure for changes before writing the offer to buy.
If people don't know how things work they should be using an agent, and if things don't work out it goes back to a pour agent not the builder or his contractors.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

megazon said:


> Donuts on the way!
> But it would have to be one like this because the arms are fixed, and I'll have to slide the tv on the rails. https://smile.amazon.com/Mounting-Dream-Articulating-400x400mm-MD2377/dp/B00QOOZ4DE?ref_=ast_sto_dp
> 
> I will have to look past my OCD tendencies regarding symmetry.
> ...


Called single stud bracket. I always pre-drill before putting in the 3 screws. I make sure I am in dead center of 2x.
Actually the one you chose is very close to the ones I purchased from Lowes. You will mount those vertical pieces to back of your TV then hang those vertical bars onto the horizontal bar. It is shown in the description of Amazon listing. 

Try one. If you like it, buy several extra for future installations. That way you can switch location of TVs to fit your changing requirements and all the TV will have same brackets. 
In my case, I had a 40" TV in the living room. I wanted to change to 55 inch. I put up new bracket (same model as current bracket) in a another room. Then I just unhooked the 40" TV with the vertical mounts attached and moved to new bracket. Then I attached new verticals to new TV and hung it on old bracket..


----------

